
Issues with Co-working spaces: The example of Portland, OR - ExJournalist
http://webworkerdaily.com/2009/07/23/how-coworking-is-working-in-portland/
======
reidab
I'm not quite sure I'd sum this up as "issues with co-working spaces", more a
variety of strategies.

